# Good home food processor



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

I finally got a blender that would last me over 6 mo. (Waring Professional 2 speed, going on 11 years now. Best $100 bucks I ever spent)    Now looking for a food processor.  Don't need a huge one, I made bread, pie crust, etc by hand.   Just need to slice & chop.  Smaller is better, but don't want el-cheapo mini with motor that will fail in a couple of months.  Been there, done that.   Any ideas?


----------



## thatchairlady (Feb 15, 2012)

A few years ago, splurged and bought myself a Cuisinart... not sure of capacity, cost $80-100.  Had a few others over the years... probably in $30-40 range.  The Cuisinart is well worth the $.  First thing I noticed was the weight of it... substantial.  And it's pretty powerful.  Came with standard blade, slicing/shredding blades, and smaller plastic blade... still not sure what that's for??  A while back, found another one in a THRIFT store for $8!  First thought was... great, extra bowl.  It was clean, had all the parts, ran nice.  When I got it home... discovered it was the next size up!  Now I have TWO!?!


----------



## chefsmith (Sep 9, 2009)

I used to be all for making crust/biscuit/scone dough by hand, but after using a food processor to do the work for me, I'll never cut butter into flour by hand again if I can avoid it!  The best part is that the cutting in is done so quickly that no real heat is built up, unlike my hot hands being involved...


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Chairlady,

That is the way I was leaning.  Cuisineart is made by - ready? Waring.   Guess I'm sold.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I like the food processor for pie dough and wetter bread doughs. Don't skip that in my opinion.

The Cuisinart that Costco is carrying has a small workbowl and large workbowl so that's a good way to go and have plenty of power.

But surprisingly, the mini chopper bowl that came with my Cuisinart immersion blender/stick blender has done a pretty good job on small batches of vegetables and such. Garlic and ginger pastes for thai and indian cooking are what I've used it for mainly. With that experience, I wouldn't hesitate to use it for salsa or a small batch of pesto.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm on my second Cuisinart Pro Custom 11.

The first one, my husband bought for me back in 1995.  

The only reason that I got a whole brand new one was,

by the time I bought a new bowl, metal blade, and compact cover,

the new one was cheaper!!

The white plastic blade is meant for dough,

but I find the larger metal blade more efficient. 

Don't short change yourself, IndyGal. 

I thought that I didn't need "all that extra stuff",

but I've been very happy with everything in that one neat package.

Not too big, and not too small, but just right!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

And where you mention you want slicing, you have to get the full size beast. I've only seen slicing disks for the full size processors.


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

<<<grumble>>>> Guess I'll go for the larger machine.

kaneohegirlinaz - yours sounds like my best bet. No bigger than it has to be.

Phatch, I'd love to check out the one you m entioned, but we don't have Costco

here in central Indiana unless they've built one recently I don't know about.

But I'll look it up online. But the consensus certainly seems to be all one brand,

Cuisinart. Got it./img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

heh Gal, keep looking, if you're not seeing what you think you need or WANT don't get it! 

I'm a gotta touch-feel kinda gal... I like to ask other shoppers too...

(I seem to lose my shyness when it comes to anything related to food)

and look in those discount kitchen stores ask them to demo one for you... no harm in asking right?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I just got a Cuisinart 9 cup Prep Plus the other day.  I got better reviews than the Pro series and so far it look very promising.  It's also the right size for us - not too big and not too small.


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

_Interesting. I posted here earlier this week about how I snagged a great food processor at a local garage sale. It was definitely in this thread, and now it is gone. I linked to an Etsy picture, perhaps that is the reason? then why no notice and no explanation so I'll know what is required another time?_

Anyway, it is a Sunbeam 14031 and I love it. It was made in Japan back when they were killing the USA in quality, and it has a very powerful 450 watt motor, and all the bells and whistles you could ever want. It was the Cadillac of food processors back when they were newish. Plus it is in pristine condition. The man told me his (recently deceased) wife never cooked and he did not know why she bought things like this. Anyway it was only $25, so if it craps out, I haven't lost much. It has 3 disks, slicer, med grater, and french fry disk. The only other one I might want is a coarser grater (for slaw) But I can certainly make do with the med one.

I keep watching for a nice sale on a Cuisinart, nevertheless. I was in sticker shock when I first started looking, but I'm starting to get used to the prices on these things now. I remember when my mother talked like this. The older I get, the more like her I am.

It is large, however. But I found a place for it. This proves you CAN if you want to.

Indy





  








SB14031.jpg




__
indygal


__
Aug 4, 2012







my own pic from the flyer in the box this time, on my own server.)


----------

